# Man uses antlers in road rage incident



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Man uses antlers in road rage incident*
2 hours, 26 minutes ago

Two men were arrested on battery charges Thursday after a road rage incident led one to attack the other with deer antlers and then a handgun, authorities said.

Ronny White, 35, and Keith Ransford, 23, both of Ft. Pierce, were booked at the St. Lucie County jail for alleged aggravated assault. Both were later freed on bond, said sheriff's Sgt. Andy McIntosh. A telephone message left for White was not immediately returned on Thursday. Ransford's telephone rang unanswered.

"They got into a first altercation and the one guy tries to attack the second guy with deer antlers," McIntosh said. "It's not an everyday occurrence."
White and Ransford allegedly got into an altercation while driving along U.S. 1 in Ft. Pierce, McIntosh said. The men stopped, and White allegedly attempted to attack Ransford with the deer antlers. Both men got back in their cars, crashed into each other, then stopped again about a block away, according to the sheriff's report.

Ransford then allegedly rammed his vehicle into White's car. White pulled out a handgun and fired one shot into Ransford's vehicle, the report stated. Neither men suffered serious injuries.

An investigation was ongoing.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Why do they always get my name wrong?


----------

